# Water Dragons



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

can i get a care sheet on them. I will be getting a free 100gal ter. with 3 feet of land and 2 feet of water...i will need to know everything about water dragons because that is what i want to put in there..Can i keep 2 in a 100 gal or just one


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I just did a quick google search.

http://www.anapsid.org/waterdragons.html


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty for the info sounds alot harder than i thought


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

see what crockeeper says.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats who im wating on.LOL


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I assume that by Water dragon, you are referring to (_Physignathus_ _cocincinus_)
not the Eastern Water Dragon (_Physignathus_ _lesueurii_ ).

I would strongly suggest that the P. cocincinus be housed in something much larger than a 100 gallon tank. As you have probably read they are a very flighty species who will smash their faces into oblivion attempting escape. They also need CLEAN water at all times or you run into infect6ion problems with them as captives....

I suggest strongly that you look into Eastern water dragons...they DO VERY well in captivity, and have a much stronger immune system which allows them to handle poorer water quality (although I am not suggesting you not keep their enclosure clean) They also do well in groups where the Chinese water dragon does not. To locate P. lesuerii I would contact Agama International, Bert and Hester have had tremendous success with the breeding of them!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what a man....so dreamy.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i posted stuff about water dragons b4 but no one answered...so thanks for all this crockeeper!







ur the best

i always wanted one of these lil bastards


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

im not going to get one because they sound very hard to care for....i will probably get rid of the water and put in a small waterfall for a green Iguana


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Green iguana (_Iguana_ _iguana_) is not an easy captive either. It requires FULL spectrum lighting and a good diet. The diet changes slightly as they age, juvies requiring more protein than adults, and LITTLE protein for the juvies...they get large and they get that way fast.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm going to need you soon crockeeper.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

http://www.icomm.ca/dragon/dragoncr.htm#Ca...0Water%20Dragon

Nice Care Sheet here


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres a pic of my water dragon enclosure 
its to the left of my girl
dont mind the dirty room or the girl :nod:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Excellent water dragon enclosure....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Excellent water dragon enclosure....










thanks croc thats alot coming from you
i built that myself with everything inside for about $500
with a waterfall and humidifer


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> heres a pic of my water dragon enclosure
> its to the left of my girl
> dont mind the dirty room or the girl :nod:


 where is it? did you remove it?


----------

